# Catching up... Pics...X-Post Titus board



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hey folks!

Here's a little catch up with some pics I owe you from a long time.

First, I got this baby to bling up the Blade. Just waiting for a few small parts that Bikerbob was so nice to send in for it to go up on the bike.










Then, the new cockpit of the Bling-O-Blade... Please note the Thomson stem and RF Hadlebar... Those ugly and impaired Julie levers will go soon.










A pump I got for tinkering with my shock and fork. Rzozaya let it go for dirt cheap. Stickers on my laptop courtesy of Pro-M in Italy and Magura.










These babies are going to my new wheels. Date still not certain, but it's gotta be soon as my rear wheel is just begging to be replaced... BAD!



















Hope Hubs exude quality... at a price that's reachable to mere mortals. You're watching at 36pts of engagement, a Titanium carrier, 3 pawls (old school, btw, not a bad thing at all), and quality German INA Bearings.










Mini-Warp learning the ropes... Here with a 66RC2X. But no, it doesn't mean an El Guapo coming my way. It's a friend's one and goes slapped to his Norco Six. That thing is HUGE. Makes an AM to look like a toy.










I got brave and did the TST Oil Change. It worked out good. But it got other bugs.:nono: 
It may be my fault, yeah... But I don't think I would have done anything incorrectly. Marzocchi should have stuck to the cart style of the HSCV and RC2.

This is the compression assy on the TST. No shims, just preloaded blow-off valves on each side.



















Thanks for looking!!
I just wanted to share this stuff with you, guys!
Warp


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow, nice bling you got there warp!!

Cranks are sick


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice stuff you got there :thumbsup: 
Hahahaha, the 66 is nearly as big as mini-warp.
Oh, and I didnt understand the TST thingy very well. Did you find something wrong in your TST cartridge? Could you please repeat it, in english? :crazy:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Nice stuff you got there :thumbsup:
> Hahahaha, the 66 is nearly as big as mini-warp.
> Oh, and I didnt understand the TST thingy very well. Did you find something wrong in your TST cartridge? Could you please repeat it, in english? :crazy:


Thanks!
Yeah, the 66 is HUGE. And I mean HUGE!!

As I said, it makes the AM to look like a toy and the AM is not a small form by any means.

What I implied with the TST thingy is that I made an oil change on the TST. It had air in it, so it needed to be purged. The Cartridge should NOT have any air in it or it starts to act weird and the Lock Out doesn't work.

Well... I changed the oil, I think it got pretty well purged with no air in it... and now the lock out works out TOO MUCH !!! It locks out in AM position if you dial from CL (lock out) back to AM. If you go from DS (full plush and nice) to AM, it works like it should.

I also implied that the design of the HSCV and RC2 cartridges are superior to this one. Blowoff valves with no shims, means that the damper is not fully speed sensitive... or at least not as good as a nice shimmed damper.

Oh, well... my AM1 worked pretty good yesterday. Better than ever. But it has now 3 different oil weights in it  Tell me about Hot Rodding!!!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

hey warp, congrats on pimping the ghettoblade... (it aint so ghetto now is it?) are you still planing of upgrading ur frame? cuz those upgrades might calm down the UGI virus for a while.

however... something looks familiar here:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Niiiice, keep blinging that Gheto blade and soon all you will need is a Turner Frame!!! :thumbsup: 

Hey, any offers yet on the blade?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Trip... thos upgrades are old. So UGI is striking again. Some Louises are on order already along a set of Time Alium pedals.

Mada... I'd get a Turner if they were better than Titus' 

No offers yet on the Blade. A couple questions and more than 200 views already in less than a week, but no offers yet.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Trip... thos upgrades are old. So UGI is striking again. Some Louises are on order already along a set of Time Alium pedals.
> 
> Mada... I'd get a Turner if they were better than Titus'
> 
> No offers yet on the Blade. A couple questions and more than 200 views already in less than a week, but no offers yet.


Im pretty sure it will sell. Titus is a very rare brand in mexico, and normally, ive seen high end frames in mercado libre for quite a bit more...

Edit: OMG! I just noticed this ad on mercado libre: 
hermosa bicicleta dorada para conocedores armada.

-escapes

-guardafangos

-rines de aluminio 26.

-espejos

-cadena cromada

-pedales de aluminio

-llantas d cara blanca

http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-13607105-_JM
Me wants one


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Im pretty sure it will sell. Titus is a very rare brand in mexico, and normally, ive seen high end frames in mercado libre for quite a bit more...


maybe, but because Titus is not known, not many people know what they're looking at. Put a sticker that said 'Santacruz' and it would sell within the hour...

er... maybe not such a bad idea...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Im pretty sure it will sell. Titus is a very rare brand in mexico, and normally, ive seen high end frames in mercado libre for quite a bit more...
> 
> Edit: OMG! I just noticed this ad on mercado libre:
> hermosa bicicleta dorada para conocedores armada.
> ...


dunno if you're being sarcastic, but that is indeed a nice bike. Not sure it is worth the $2300. Have you seen a store in La Condesa selling cruiser-like bikes. They have some nice bikes over there and are becoming quite popular in that fashionable excentric part of the city.

ohh!!! and Warp, I forgot to tell you the other day but have you think in changing the settings on your brake levers? you might find them more comfortable for technical riding putting them on a lil bit flatter. Something near to 45 degrees would be a good start.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Im pretty sure it will sell. Titus is a very rare brand in mexico, and normally, ive seen high end frames in mercado libre for quite a bit more...
> 
> Edit: OMG! I just noticed this ad on mercado libre:
> hermosa bicicleta dorada para conocedores armada.
> ...


vieron las ruedas? esas si no se desalinean aunque hagas un drop de 5 metros!!! quizas lo demás se haga pedazos, pero las ruedas no...hhahaha


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Put a sticker that said 'Santacruz' and it would sell within the hour....


If you REALLY want it to sell, you should put a *Shimano* sticker on it!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> If you REALLY want it to sell, you should put a *Shimano* sticker on it!!!


I've been seriosly thinking on putting "Turner" stickers on it, they seem to be given away with cereal boxes on this side of the border... 

(Probably some Specialized stickers would work out better... A guy on mercadolibre asked if it is a FSR Specialized  . To be honest, I don't know if he was asking if it was a HL bike or a copy of a Spesh or what... I replied as polite as possible, but I'm still scratching my head)

Here's the transcription of Q&A...

*Q:*
"es el titus fsr specialized??"
*A:*
"27/11/2006 17:52 No entiendo claramente tu pregunta. Es un cuadro con Horst-Link, por el cual Titus paga Licencia a Specialized por el uso del sistema FSR. Tiene una calcomania en cada chainstay que dice "FSR Licensed from Specialized" o algo asi. Pero en mi opinion, la suspension de la Titus es mejor que la Specialized. Hay mejorasa como la forma de las punteras y chainstays, asi como la ubicacion de los puntos de giro y la articulacion del HL en si, que hacen que la Titus se sienta mucho mejor que una Spesh. Sobre todo, el cuadro es super rigido."

I'm still in nausea about it. It really bummed my pride.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> I've been seriosly thinking on putting "Turner" stickers on it, they seem to be given away with cereal boxes on this side of the border...
> 
> (Probably some Specialized stickers would work out better... A guy on mercadolibre asked if it is a FSR Specialized  . To be honest, I don't know if he was asking if it was a HL bike or a copy of a Spesh or what... I replied as polite as possible, but I'm still scratching my head)
> 
> ...


Well... if they asked if that was a Turbo then I would start worrying...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Well... if they asked if that was a Turbo then I would start worrying...


Spesh was offensive enough... :madmax:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> *Q:*
> "es el titus fsr specialized??"
> *A:*
> "27/11/2006 17:52 No entiendo claramente tu pregunta. Es un cuadro con Horst-Link, por el cual Titus paga Licencia a Specialized por el uso del sistema FSR. Tiene una calcomania en cada chainstay que dice "FSR Licensed from Specialized" o algo asi. Pero en mi opinion, la suspension de la Titus es mejor que la Specialized. Hay mejorasa como la forma de las punteras y chainstays, asi como la ubicacion de los puntos de giro y la articulacion del HL en si, que hacen que la Titus se sienta mucho mejor que una Spesh. Sobre todo, el cuadro es super rigido."
> ...


You are possibly the WORST salesman EVER!!! :eekster: Your answer should have been:

"Si, esta es una Titus Specialized FSR versión limitada, sólo hicieron 25 de estas para competencias internacionales y coleccionistas. La suspensión la diseñaron ingenieros de Specialized, la NASA y F1 en conjunto. Lástima que me tengo que deshacer de ella por que necesito ese transplante de pulmón..."

Better luck next time


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> You are possibly the WORST salesman EVER!!! :eekster:


The perils of honesty... I should learn not to be so... :madman:

I'll change the sales pitch for something like:

"Esta bici solo ha sido rodada por mi esposa dos veces en el Naucalli por los ultimos 2 años.

Nunca ha pisado otra tierra que no sea la del Naucalli - que se ve en la foto - y mi esposa pesa 40kg y nunca va a mas de 5kmh. Jamas ha visto un brinco mas grande de 2mm (NOTA PARA MTBR: Eso puede ser cierto )

Estas viendo una preciosidad de Titanio Anodizado *****. Rockers de adamantium CNC.

Diseñada por el Mismisimo Mike Sinyard, junto con Jon Whyte y Doug Bradbury, fabricada con los mejores robots que Japon jamas ha fabricado en los mismos talleres de la NASA que fabricaron el Transbordador Espacial, bajo las mas estrictas normas de calidad Alemanas.

Sirve para todo, DH, FR, AM, XC-Race, Super-D, DJ y BMX. La uso Julien Absalon en la ultima fecha del serial del WC (disfrazada de Merida) para ganarlo y Gregg Minaar ha estado probandolo como prototipo para sustituir a la Honda RN-01.

La vendo porque mi medico me prohibio rodar en montaña porque soy alergico al polvo."

Does it sound better?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> The perils of honesty... I should learn not to be so... :madman:
> 
> I'll change the sales pitch for something like:
> 
> ...


Muuuuch better.... You could work in sales if you wanted!!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

[
Warp :
Vender un cuadro del nivel del Titus S.B. tiene un factor de suerte muy grande , aunque hay muchos aficionados al mountain bike , no hay muchos aficionados al conocimiento de componentes y cuadros de mountain bike , me explico .

Ya en alguna ocasión creo que lo comenté contigo , existen cuates que le dan durísimo al mtb , ruedan casi diario , compiten , brincan y suben lo que les pongas , sin embargo no tienen un gran conocimiento de las bicis y sus componentes ( y personalmente creo que a lo mejor ni lo necesitan , le dan super bien en cualquier fierrito (y lo digo sin ofender ...)

También están los que saben un ching...chorro sobre componentes y cuadros , y se conocen todo los sitios de internet , los precios , opinan , dan consejos , etc. etc. y solo van a la montaña de vez en cuando.......

Y también están los que ruedan bien y bastante , conocen de partes y bicis y aparte tienen lana para comprar cosas fregonas, UN BIKER DE ESTE TIPO ES EL CANDIDATO PARA LA TITUS.

No estoy seguro que MLibre sea el mejor canal para vender este tipo de cuadro, aunque puede caer por ahí , yo he tenido la suerte ( y aquí es donde incluyo el factor suerte ) de haber vendido en su momento mis Titus , Intense y Turners con cuates que . conocian las marcas , buscaban ese tipo de cuadro , estaban bien informados , o se informaron en el inter de la compra-venta , y vieron un buen precio.

No quisiera poner un porcentaje , sería muy aventurado , pero es posible que sea arriba del 85% de bikers aquí en nuestro país que no conozcan las Titus , Turners , Ellsworth , Intense y similares , parte porque no son muy comerciales o mejor dicho mega comerciales , parte porque son bastante caras , y parte porque la hitoria del mtb en nuestro país a estado muy ligada a Trek, Specialized , Cannondale , GT ,Giant etc etc , marcas que hay que decirlo tienen excelentes bicis en algunos modelos.

Si hay todavía muchas personas que consideran que Intense solo hace bicis para D.hill , , bueno hay quien todavía piensa que una doble suspensión es pesada y para down hill ....gulp !!! , posiblemente para quien nos gusta estas marcas de bicis , Turners o Titus , sea hasta mejor que no sean muy conocidas , de esta forma no son tan codiciadas , a mi me han preguntado < ¿ Y esa marca Turner , sale buena ?... o bien ¿Dónde hacen esa Titus Motolite ? imagínate si me pongo a explicarles el asunto Taiwan-Arizona -pasando por Oregon ja ja ja 

Va a llegar un cliente que ya tenga años dándole al mtb, y que sepa de las prestaciones de una Titus S.B. que hace dos o tres años la vió en una revista y que ahora la tiene al alcance de sus manos, obviamente un conocedor .

Publica tu anuncio en otros medios e incluso intenta venderla en USA .

Publicar en ML ayuda para aliviar el stress , nada mas basta con leer las preguntas de los "futuros compradores " y las respuestas de los vendedores , algunas verdaderamente hilarantes , te matan de risa , aunque un mtbr y ebay , no cantan tan mal las rancheras , hay montonal de bicis que las usaron la novia de 20 kilos para ir a la esquina y con solo 20 millas de uso , ha pero eso sí con la horquilla y el amortiguador reconstruido recientemente en Fox o en Push ja ja ja .

Suerte , ese cuadro se va a vender y el que lo compre se va a llevr un verdadera joya.

Saludos .

the last biker.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Suerte , ese cuadro se va a vender y el que lo compre se va a llevr un verdadera joya.
> 
> Saludos .
> 
> the last biker.


Gracias LB por las palabras de aliento!!

Como dije antes, voy a hacer lo mejor que pueda con lo que salga.
Como bien dices, la SB es una joyita y despues de rodarla los domingos, se me pasa la ansiedad; porque funciona de maravilla.

A ver que sale... ahora estoy en un estado de "me vale m... " si no se vende. Si se vende, pues mejor. Pero ya no me siento tan ansioso por una u otra posiblidad.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Thanks!
> Yeah, the 66 is HUGE. And I mean HUGE!!
> 
> As I said, it makes the AM to look like a toy and the AM is not a small form by any means.
> ...


Thanks. Now I get it.
Heh, I told the guy that offered to bring the 66: "Nah no esta tan grande. Cabe facil en una maleta entre la ropa". I hope so....:skep:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Gracias LB por las palabras de aliento!!
> 
> Como dije antes, voy a hacer lo mejor que pueda con lo que salga.
> Como bien dices, la SB es una joyita y despues de rodarla los domingos, se me pasa la ansiedad; porque funciona de maravilla.
> ...


No te preocupes. No tarda en volver el UGI


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Thanks. Now I get it.
> Heh, I told the guy that offered to bring the 66: "Nah no esta tan grande. Cabe facil en una maleta entre la ropa". I hope so....:skep:


Mi hijo mide cerca de 83-84cm de estatura, como referencia y estas viendo un steerer cortado.

La 66 de 170mm mide cerca de 560mm de a2c... añadele unos 25cm (10 in) de steerer SIN CORTAR y estamos hablando de que necesitas (sin considerar empaque) 81cms de largo para traer a "tu nene".

Espero que sea una maleta grande...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Wow Warp... parece que la Bling-O-Blade esta tomando forma!! O es solo que las partes de la Bling-O-MoFo. estan llegando antes que el cuadro :lol:

Yo ahora me compre una balanza digital.. y descubri que mi 575 pesa 1 libra mas (31 lbs) que lo que esperaba.. pero no esta tan mal... seguro es culpa de los discos grandotes que tiene ahora :lol:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Mi hijo mide cerca de 83-84cm de estatura, como referencia y estas viendo un steerer cortado.
> 
> La 66 de 170mm mide cerca de 560mm de a2c... añadele unos 25cm (10 in) de steerer SIN CORTAR y estamos hablando de que necesitas (sin considerar empaque) 81cms de largo para traer a "tu nene".
> 
> Espero que sea una maleta grande...


:eekster: Crees que se la hagan de pedo si nomas la pasa asi en su empaque??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> :eekster: Crees que se la hagan de pedo si nomas la pasa asi en su empaque??


No creo... nadie tiene idea cuanto cuesta una tijera y por dimensiones, no creo que sea mas grande de lo que te permiten llevar... Por una cleta o incluso un cuadro (verdad, Mada?) si te la pueden hacer de jamon.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> No creo... nadie tiene idea cuanto cuesta una tijera y por dimensiones, no creo que sea mas grande de lo que te permiten llevar... Por una cleta o incluso un cuadro (verdad, Mada?) si te la pueden hacer de jamon.


Por una bici completa no hay bronca, ya he pasado dos veces y no me han dicho nada. Bueno, en una, cuando llevaba dos cajas (una de cartón donde estaba la Moto Lite, y una maleta de bici, vacía, no me pregunten por que iban así, es una larga historia) me preguntaron que llevaba, les dije que una bici, y me dejaron pasar.

Salu2


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> If you REALLY want it to sell, you should put a *Shimano* sticker on it!!!


U should work for Turbo or Alubike


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> No creo... nadie tiene idea cuanto cuesta una tijera y por dimensiones, no creo que sea mas grande de lo que te permiten llevar... Por una cleta o incluso un cuadro (verdad, Mada?) si te la pueden hacer de jamon.


Crees que si la pido sera bueno pedir el recibo mas bajo? o eso no sirve


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Dunno about y'all, but I woulda cleaned the bike thouroughly to try n sell it 
The pics Warp, try trail pics or studio set pic, not real pics. El amor entra por los ojos 
More good luck wishes. If you wanna sell it in the states, I'll be in TJ for Xmas if I can assit you in any way.


----------

